# First Archery x2



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Their first deer, buck or doe, ever with a bow. not bad for first blood!!

Mom with her first archery deer. 3x2


















Little brother's first deer ever with a bow. nice 5x4


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats to both


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice!
I remember my 1st...and the feeling.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's awesome, nice job


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice job, my first deer looked almost exactly like that top one.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

nice work :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

team.mother.flockers said:


> Nice job, my first deer looked almost exactly like that top one.


Mine too! Still got the horns on the wall too. People always ask why I got that small rack up there, but when it's your first it's pretty meaningful, and brings back fond memories!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the good responses!! they were pretty pumped about getting them. now they have to wait till next year and let the rest of us have a chance!!


----------

